# Indicator lights for HO unitrack points



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Discussing on a Facebook page and find an easy way to get lights to indicate turnout position with kato unitrack. But I'm not sure I understand how it's working. 

All of my turnouts are set to non power routing and/or have power feeds on all sides of the turnout. 

Bi- color LEDs with the common lead directly to the frog and the other two leads wired to the outside rail of both the divergent and straight leg. The LED now changes from red to green based on the position of the points. Two such LEDs wired opposite would give an indicator for both legs. 

How is this working? Both rails should have power at all times and constant polarity. What am I missing?

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Sounds like the frog switches polarity, acting as left rail or right rail, changing the LED accordingly.


----------

